# Halifax, NS is WONDERFUL!!!



## Nia&Huw Thomas (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi

Well, my new husband and I are honeymooning in Canada and for a long time, Canada has been calling us.

Our tour took us to Halifax and we have really fallen in love with the place. We are now thinking that is really might be a very good investment to buy a property out here as a second and holiday home for us and also as a business opportunity to rent out to friends and family!

We've had a look on a few websites and done a little research and mentioned it to a few Canadian locals in passing.

If anyone can give us some suggestions about:
Property in Halifax
Buying in Canada
Property rates and utilities costs
etc etc etc

Then we'd love to hear from you!!

Nia & Huw


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

All i can tell you about Nova Scotia , yes it is a pretty province and the people are friendly , i lived there for a couple of years , it is just about the cheapest province you can purchase property in and taxes are appropriate for a poor province .They have some good beaches that are never crowded and you are in the right place for lobster , my god i miss the lobster , clams , mussels , oyster and fish i could buy there without breaking the bank .Colin


----------

